# What do you think of my wolf hybrid?



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is my baby girl 1year and 3 months old. Got her from a breeder of timber wolves and gsd. She is 12.5% timber wolf and 87.5 gsd very low content. She has black bands black top tail, big paws tail straight out as she runs very skittish to everyone but me, escape artist nothing keeps her in long she'll even bite through wire. Wants to do everything herself doesn't whine or get me if she can't get to her food or anything. Submits to all dogs even our little pug, scared of cats(she's my little embarrassment) here are baby pics as she grows and 1 fall pic and acouple winter pics. She is now 85 pounds has webbing in between her toes and when she walks the toes are spread out her paw is the size of a barely closed fist. And she gets skinny fast if she eats any dog food so she is on a meat diet her favorite being deer. She loves to run through water and plow through snow. Very hard to train her to do anything I bearly have her potty trained, she pees outside plays and plays running around like a nut comes inside and poops inside I have no clue why and she is very fast running with her tail straight out ears straight up.
Her fangs are also bigger then my gsd male's

When I got her 









A week later

















A month later









Two months later









Last fall my favorite picture









This winter

















Back markings this winter









This spring a week ago


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful girl, but I don't see any wolf traits; For example ears are large, not well furred and set high, eyes are brown to amber color, paws are relative to a GSD, typical GSD coat with saddle, etc.. Now none of that is directed at being negative, truth is I am a fan of GSDs as well. We had a couple of GSD mixes when I was growing up as a child. Also thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She's pretty, but I don't see wolf, at all either. I had a GSD as a child who looked almost exactly like your girl except she was a little whiter. Definitely no wolf. Looks like either a GSD mix, or purebred GSD to me.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I think that is a mighty fine looking German Shepherd mix that you have there, and not one ounce of wolf! I can see maybe Husky x German Shepherd, but even for a low content, wolf is normally dominate in the mix. That dog has no wolf in it at all. Just a poorly bred dog but still beautiful!


----------



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

She was from a timberwolf hybrid breeder all pups had papers and DNA tested I wanted one so bad that I agreed to a much lower price to get her without the papers I wanted her as a pet not to breed so I didn't need papers. But yes there is a little wolf in her she was runt of litter and the only one that didn't look wolf.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

There are a couple wolfdog experts on this forum, I'm sure they will chime in and explain why your dog doesn't look to have any wolf content in it.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, hopefully they'll chime in here. Sadly, there are far more crappy "wolf dog" breeders passing off GSD and husky crosses as wolf hybrids than there are legitimate ones. Looks like you got lied to, although, from what I've read here about what it takes to house and care for a true wolf hybrid, that may be for the best, really.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Dangerwolf1 said:


> She was from a timberwolf hybrid breeder all pups had papers and DNA tested I wanted one so bad that I agreed to a much lower price to get her without the papers I wanted her as a pet not to breed so I didn't need papers. But yes there is a little wolf in her she was runt of litter and the only one that didn't look wolf.


I know you don't want to believe it, but you got hustled. With all I've seen in Wolf dogs, you are lucky that your dog doesn't have any. Remember dogs can have more than one sire to a litter. So it's very much possible that this is all dog not even an ounce of "wolf" in it. 

She's much too tiny to be a wolf mix, No guard fur in her ears, missing the V on her back, and missing most everything else that would be in even a low content wolf mix. You got a "good deal" because the breeder realized this wasn't a wolf mix and wanted to get rid of her before someone realized it. 

Keep working on her socialization though.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Agreed, I don't see any wolf in that dog.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I know you said you got your pup from a breeder, but I'm sorry I don't see any wolf in your gorgeous girl. I see a GSD that's all; if there is any wolf it's so low, lower than what you said. As others have said here, there are many wolfdog experts here, I'd ask them. I also agree with Darkmoon, I think someone played you. Sorry. But your girl is very nice looking.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

no papers yells red flag to me. I'm thinking no wolf and probably not pure GSD either, breeders don't sell dogs with no papers cheaper, but scamers use that line often.




Dangerwolf1 said:


> She was from a timberwolf hybrid breeder all pups had papers and DNA tested I wanted one so bad that I agreed to a much lower price to get her without the papers I wanted her as a pet not to breed so I didn't need papers. But yes there is a little wolf in her she was runt of litter and the only one that didn't look wolf.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

That is a gorgeous German shepherd pup you have, but I agree with the "no wolf" sentiment. There are far, far more unscrupulous breeders of "wolf mixes" out there than good ones.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You may want to see if your breeder is on this list.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Papers? There is no legitimate registery out there for wolfdogs, so even if you had papers on her it would mean nothing. I registered my two threw a registery just to prove you can get papers on anything claiming they're something they're not. 
Also dna tested? What test did the breeder use, because there is only one test out there that tests for wolf markers in wolfdogs, I'm doubting seriously if it was the test the breeder used.
Do you have pics of the parents? 
Sorry but I see no wolf at all in you're girl. All the traits that you named off can be found in pure blooded dogs, thats not proving there is any wolf in her.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

. . .thankfully, because the average person has no business owning any content of wolfdog.


----------

